# Punderson ice fishing



## jackfinucan (Sep 19, 2016)

I am at punderson right now on the middle of the lake. Took my auger out a couple hundred feet from the dock and its solid 3 1/2 to 4 inches. Ill try to take some pictures before it gets to dark. Ill be up here for a couple hours of anyone wants to join. Wish me luck


----------



## jackfinucan (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Did you find any fish brother


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Punderson is a tough lake to fish without electronics. Thanks for the update on conditions. Good luck let us know how you did.


----------



## jackfinucan (Sep 19, 2016)

Didnt get anything unfortunately but i was more happy to see theres solid ice. Im going to see whats going on with ladue tomorrow Ill let you know


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Seems like the fish at Punderson all key in on the weed lines at 12-14 feet, which is pretty close to shore at that lake. Never really saw many fish beyond the 16 foot depth.


----------



## Frank Scalish Jr (Dec 20, 2016)

Any updates on the ice condition?


----------



## jackfinucan (Sep 19, 2016)

Went farther out yesterday i still got 4inch everywhere i tried. The ice is fractured in a some places but i just hopped right over it and kept going. No problems


----------



## Frank Scalish Jr (Dec 20, 2016)

Did you catch any?
When you drilled a hole did water push up through it?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

that's great ya got out and even pics, BUT I think your camera lens is crooked heheheh


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Punderson is tough but likewise did my best around edge of weed beds. Seemed to do always better on trout than anything else. Which is why I don't ice fish it much. Never was much impressed with trout as table fare. Rather eat panfish


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Used to fish Punderson a lot (since I was a youngster) but the last 5 or 6 years it's been way off, don't really have a reason. Other then the trout the pan-fishing is few at best now where I used to keep 12 to 15 Large Crappie every time I fished it. Good luck out there and most of all be careful on that ice.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Didn't fish it last year, but the year before it wasn't hard to pop a limit of trout.


----------

